# replacement shower strainer



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

anyone use the new shower strainer that insalles from the top?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

are talking about the plastic one with the 3 wings on it and costs about 85.00$. Seriously cut the hole, and replaceit. those things are hi dollar crap. Im shocked kohler does'nt have its name on it. if it is differant i would like to hear more though.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

used it once-worked really well-bought three at a time for 35.00 each. much better than the other alternative--sold the job for about $300.00


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

whoops-the other side of the story-we installed homeowners shower valve and re roughed the shower drain for the new shower base (owner supplied plastic junk) . home owner going to install the shower, tile ,trim, etc himself because its sooooo easy.long story made short-tiled the shower painted bathroom and then decided to install shower drain...........yep. he was trying to save a buck by doin it all himself.we had him sign off on the invoice when we reroughed the drain that we were in no way responsible for what he did after we left.his wife called us back to tell us what he had done-i spent several hours tracking down the high dollar wingtite shower drain kit-special ordered,overnight freight, hurry, hurry,- and then the sone of a gun complained about the price.however the wife was really pleased .


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I found it at plumbrite.com its called wingtite. Looks like it would work but it only uses an o ring to seal on the drain so the drain pipe better be smooth.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I saw it in one of the trade mags. If it solves a huge headache I assume it is gonna sell. I don't do any service, is there much of a market for this type of repair. does the o-ring just slide down into the inside of the 2".


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Its stuff like this that keeps me busy. I will never use this. If it was leaking in the first place wouldnt the sheetrock need to be replaced anyway?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah kelly, wing tite is the one used it about 4 years ago and was less than impressed. It was worth the try on the job i was on. but give me the underside exposed and a brass body drain anyday.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

they have their place in the plumbing world of repair but i sleep better at night w/ a brass no caulk shower drain.it still takes about one hour to use one of the wingtites if the brass lock nut is still on the bottom of the drain-fortunately for me the homeowner had already got it loose after he managed to unscrew the top of the drain-not sure how he did it?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Davke is a better option. I'd use this one any day and sleep good at night.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Like the pic Ron posted. It is awesome! I keep 2 on the truck. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Davke is a better option. I'd use this one any day and sleep good at night.


 That one looks solid. Thanks Ron Im going to order one and if I like it Ill stock it.:thumbsup:


----------

